# Preschool boy constantly lying to mother.



## Mrs Mommy (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello all, My son who is 4 y/o has been lying to me about breaking a glass in the house.
I know he is lying, but I want him to confess it.
please help me, how do I make him not lie to me without letting him know that I know the truth.


----------



## easydoesit (May 23, 2005)

I would do the opposite. Let him know that you know about the glass. Talk to him in a calm way...that what's done is done...but next time he needs to tell you what happened. This way you have modeled what you expect.


----------



## Honda (Jan 13, 2019)

I agree with the previous reply


----------

